# Telfair necklace jacked



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

From ESPN, Link


> Boston Celtics guard Sebastian Telfair on Tuesday night failed to pick out of police lineups the person who ripped a chain off his neck Monday night outside a New York City night club.
> 
> Shortly after the chain was taken from Telfair, rapper Fabolous (Skylar John Jackson) was shot and wounded in the leg outside of the same club, Justin's, which is owned by hip-hop mogul Sean "Diddy" Combs.
> 
> Police sources said Telfair was outside of the club when the chain, valued at $50,000, was ripped from his neck.



Brandon Roy looks better and better each day. Thank you Mr. Ainge

Please add a link next time, thanks aqua


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the story, I've been trying to find it (they were talking about it on the radio) but it wasn't in the Globe or the Herald.

Personally, I like the fact that Telfair and Tony Allen are bonding, but this is not what I had in mind.

Good job.

Also, Danny sends kind regards for taking on the injured Raef and his contract.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

This is why when I go out I leave my $50,000 stuff at home!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Thanks for the story, I've been trying to find it (they were talking about it on the radio) but it wasn't in the Globe or the Herald.
> 
> Personally, I like the fact that Telfair and Tony Allen are bonding, but this is not what I had in mind.
> 
> ...



With all the bad contracts we have had the last several years, Raef's is nothing. LOL we are still paying 9+ million to Derick Anderson for crying out loud. Yes the same guy who won a championship ring for riding the end of the bench for the Heat last season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's also being investigated that the Fabolous shooting may have been tied to Bassy's chain that was stolen. Bassy checked out some mug shots (which included Fabolous in one of the lineups) but the news didn't report if he picked anyone out.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> This is why when I go out I leave my $50,000 stuff at home!




me 2...like my house...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> me 2...like my house...


Exactly. Plus wearing the house around your neck at the clubs is not very hip.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, at least he didn't bring a gun/shoot anybody. I think he left it on the plane.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Well, at least he didn't bring a gun/shoot anybody. I think he left it on the plane.


Which he only realised after Tony shouted "**** him up!" Of course, given that the shooter missed, Tony's probably a prime suspect. :bsmile:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

More info:

Link



> Telfair considered a witness in shooting
> 
> By Shira Springer, Globe Staff | October 18, 2006
> 
> ...


Now that I see what happened more clearly, I take everything bad I said.

This morning on the radio they made it sound like Telfair did the shooting and completely ripped him for not playing when he wasn't "feeling well."


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Brandon Roy looks better and better each day. Thank you Mr. Ainge


 I have to agree with you on that ... I'd rather have Roy then Bassy.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Attila said:


> I have to agree with you on that ... I'd rather have Roy then Bassy.


ok then who are you cutting - because we'll have some contracts up soon and Raefs contract would be in the way of signing someone. So who's out: Green? Big Al?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Attila said:


> I have to agree with you on that ... I'd rather have Roy then Bassy.


I'd prefer Gay. I'd also like owners that gave a **** about winning. But apparently profitable losing is job one. Which might explain why the losers love the new owners so much.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

_edit_: on second thought it's not even worth a reply.

Please check your PMs.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I wonder what Telfair and Allen would pay me to take care of their problems for them...I'm not working right now so I'd work cheap and I'm a damn good shot so at least I wouldn't miss! :biggrin: 

J/K...Seriously though I wonder what these guys are thinking putting themselves in situations where they could very easily cost themselves a very lucrative career. I'm not just talking about Telfair and Allen though, it was only a few years ago that Pierce got stabbed and was lucky to have survived much less still be playing. I used to run with a pretty bad crowd and I still hang out at some places where fights are a nightly occurrance, but I'm not getting paid millions of dollars a year either. For that kind of money I could become a hermit until my plaing days were over then live it up when I didn't have as much to lose by going out and having a little fun. You know every thug is going to know these guys are probably carrying more cash, jewelry, etc. than the average guys makes in a year every time they go out on the town. Add to that every weasel who trys to provoke trouble so that they can sue the players and try to get rich off of them. When you get the celebrity these guys have you are a walking target so use your head and don't put yourself in a situation where crap like this could happen.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Causeway said:


> ok then who are you cutting - because we'll have some contracts up soon and Raefs contract would be in the way of signing someone. So who's out: Green? Big Al?



I'd have to think that we would have other options to dump salary. While I like what I'm seeing of Bassy in the preseaon, Roy seems to have a bright future.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

BackwoodsBum said:


> I wonder what Telfair and Allen would pay me to take care of their problems for them...I'm not working right now so I'd work cheap and I'm a damn good shot so at least I wouldn't miss! :biggrin:
> 
> J/K...Seriously though I wonder what these guys are thinking putting themselves in situations where they could very easily cost themselves a very lucrative career. I'm not just talking about Telfair and Allen though, it was only a few years ago that Pierce got stabbed and was lucky to have survived much less still be playing. I used to run with a pretty bad crowd and I still hang out at some places where fights are a nightly occurrance, but I'm not getting paid millions of dollars a year either. For that kind of money I could become a hermit until my plaing days were over then live it up when I didn't have as much to lose by going out and having a little fun. You know every thug is going to know these guys are probably carrying more cash, jewelry, etc. than the average guys makes in a year every time they go out on the town. Add to that every weasel who trys to provoke trouble so that they can sue the players and try to get rich off of them. When you get the celebrity these guys have you are a walking target so use your head and don't put yourself in a situation where crap like this could happen.


He only went to dinner with his fiancee. Surely you can go out for dinner?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

garnett said:


> He only went to dinner with his fiancee. Surely you can go out for dinner?


exactly.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

garnett said:


> He only went to dinner with his fiancee. Surely you can go out for dinner?


Going out to dinner isn't the problem, going out wearing a $50k necklace...not exactly the smartest move a guy could make now is it?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The NYPD are now questioning Telfair in connection with the Fabolous shooting. The Post had a similar story yesterday.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

They are now saying that Fab and his crew had something to do with it. Bassy made a phone call after he was robbed and not to long after that shots rang out. NYPD is putting a theory together that maybe Bassy ordered the shooting after he was robbed. Ugh! I hope this isn't the case.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe the _real_ reason for the deal was to rehabilitate Tony Allen's image? :bsmile:

EDIT: New York Daily News is now reporting that the security camera footage has been pulled and that Fabolous's boys were responsible for the theft. They also report that the shooting's on tape and Telfair's claim to have turned over all the phone numbers he rang on his cell phone.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Doesn't look all too good.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Huh? I always thought that they were saying the SAME guy shot Fab and stole Bassy's chain not that the two men were involved in the commision of the crime against each other.


----------

